# The Delta Grip



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Review:
The *Delta Grip*, made by Ergo Grips

The _Delta Grip_ is a new-dare we say it, somewhat improved-handle version for round-butt, J-frame, S&W revolvers. According to its maker, Ergo Grips, it was "designed to fit the natural point of aim, and [the] mechanics of the human hand, wrist, and arm."
We have to admit that it works pretty well...for most hands.

"Designed to fit the natural point of aim"? Yes, that statement is true. We find that the _Delta Grip_ points very naturally, and that its learning curve is easy to master...with practice, of course.

"Designed to fit...the mechanics of the human hand"? Well, that depends. It does not fit small hands very well, because its increased circumference (versus that of the small, S&W, standard-size grip) makes the reach to the trigger long and awkward, and sometimes just about impossible unless the wrist is angled.
We find that it does not fit every larger hand well either, mostly because it has built-in finger grooves. Finger grooves arranged to fit the "average" hand will fit only that average hand well, and will be wrong by at least some amount for any other-size hand. However, the _Delta Grip_ would not work as well as it does, without those finger grooves to maintain the grip's position in the hand.

Both of these possible size and position deficiencies may be remedied by judicious use of a Dremel tool and a sanding drum, but doing that requires experience in fitting grips and a steady hand.

One thing that cannot be altered is the angle of the trigger finger on the pistol's trigger. This is vastly different from the angle that S&W's engineers originally gave the grip-to-trigger interface.
In our hands, the angle forced upon us by the _Delta Grip_ caused trigger-to-finger friction, even on our pistol's dead-smooth trigger. Extended practice and live-firing became uncomfortable. However, with continued practice, a callous would form on the finger, and the pain we experienced would eventually disappear.

Remember that a gun's handle is the part that is most difficult to hide. The _Delta Grip_'s shape is a smooth, tapered form that materially helps to conceal the pistol on which it's installed. This is a huge benefit.
However, the _Delta Grip_ will conflict with the top edge of any holster that is cut to fit the standard run of J-frame grips. This, then, will be another case of reaching for the Dremel tool, and doing a bit of reshaping.

If we had exactly the right size hand, and if we had developed the necessary finger callous, we would recommend the _Delta Grip_ without reservation. As it stands, this device may require modification to fit the user correctly, and it will require a change in technique, with the attendant extra-practice requirements.
Nevertheless, the _Delta Grip_ works pretty well. If there's a round-butt J-frame revolver handy, the _Delta Grip_ is worth a try.

The _Delta Grip_ costs $19.99, plus shipping. You may be able to find it in your local gun shop, and it's in the catalogs of Brownells, Cabela's, and of other major gun retailers. But if you can't find it, you can buy it direct from Ergo Grips.
Find them on the web at: DELTA GRIP? - HANDGUN GRIPS - Products
By E-Mail, use either of these: Ergo Grips - Official Ergo Grips Store or Ergo Grips - Official Ergo Grips Store
Phone (toll-free): 1-877-281-3783
Or mail to: Ergo Grips; PO Box 1459; Moriarty, NM 87035


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Interesting concept..... I do not carry my S&W 642 much anymore nor to I shoot it much either....... If not for that I might be inclined to purchase them........


----------



## CeltKnight (Oct 5, 2014)

I put one on my J-frame (30-1 in .32 ... don't judge, six shots and VERY accurate and light of recoil and blast). It points well and though I like smaller grips, I have to say, even on cannot-close-my-hands arthritis mornings (one reason I really like this weapon) I can get an excellent grip with the delta grip. It doesn't disappear like the tiny original grips under just a bloused T-shirt, but I suspect if anyone sees it, few will (for now) recognize it as a pistol grip. It's not at all hard to hide as on me it blends in well with my body/shirt-size combo. Revolvers just seem to conceal better for some reason ... their shape, I suppose? I can pocket carry with it (not TIGHT pockets but any pocket that doesn't make the frame/holster outline scream "GUN" does well. I think the odd grip shape and angle help quite a bit here as well. I virtually gave up ankle rigs for a long time (old injuries and some other stuff) but that's all better and I have worn my j-frame with Delta Grips in an ankle holster under jeans all day for several days. It hides just fine. They don't seem to be thicker than the cylinder (just eye-balling them), which helps there as well. 

Next time I wind up with a harder kicking j-frame I want to test them on that for recoil attenuation and see if they help or hurt. Not that such really matters much for quick, in-your-face self defense where I'll take ease-of-pointing over comfort firing any day (hence my still being fond o'my Kahr PM40 which is NOT a friend for the arthritic hand, LOL). 

Nice write up. If they'll put 'em out of a few other models (say SP101 and, perhaps, S&W K-frames) they might get more play and press. Time will tell, I suppose.


----------

